# An iPad "killer"?



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

This isn't specifically an eReader, anymore than the iPad is, but though this was interesting.

http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/08/12/axon-logic-hackintosh-tablet-may-just-out-ipad-the-ipad/

Interesting, but an iPad killer? Probably not.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Not at that price, no.


----------

